# In need of a decent scroll chuck, help



## Noel (29 Oct 2005)

I've been looking at aquiring a semi decent scroll chuck. Usual suspects - Super Nova, One Way Talon etc. I have no doubt there're excellent chucks but serious mula. Is it worth looking at Axminster and Rutlands? Usual dilemma, only want to buy once. Do they all use a taper adaptor?
Any thoughts or opinions very welcome.
Oh and I tried looking for info on the Multistar Titan that Hegner are now marketing. As usual Hegner haven't got around to putting it on the site.

Rgds

Noel


----------



## Argee (30 Oct 2005)

Noel,

As I recall, TrevtheTurner's got one - he may be able to help.

Ray.


----------



## Noel (30 Oct 2005)

Thanks Ray, incidentially what do you use on your Hegner?

Rgds

Noel


----------



## Guest (30 Oct 2005)

I've been using an Axmister chuck for about two years now and have no complaints at all.Plenty of accessories available too.They are supplied threaded to suit your lathe or they do sell adaptors for odd threads


----------



## Argee (30 Oct 2005)

Noel":vhqmt5og said:


> Thanks Ray, incidentially what do you use on your Hegner?
> 
> Rgds
> 
> Noel


Noel,

I've got the *Axminster Super Precision chuck* which I had on my previous lathe. I simply bought a new insert for the Hegner and slapped it on. I must say that using it on the Hegner is altogether different, however, because of the quality of the lathe itself. 

That said, the chuck's always been great - absolutely no discernible run-out and good solid key mechanism too. It's quite a chunk of metal, but I'd recommend it without hesitation.

Ray.


----------



## Scott (30 Oct 2005)

Hi Ray

Can I ask what your previous lathe was, out of interest?


----------



## Johnboy (30 Oct 2005)

I have the supa nova and am very happy with it but also have used the Axminster one and it was fine too. Just make sure you get a key operated one and not one that uses "C" spanners (unless you have 3 hands) :lol: 

John


----------



## Anonymous (31 Oct 2005)

My Record RP4000 has been brilliant. I'd be totally lost without it.

I'd also agree with Johnboy - avoid anything with C spanners unless you can get someone to help support the workpiece whilst you tighten everything up.


----------



## Adam (31 Oct 2005)

I've got a supanova - can't fault it. Definately recommend getting one with a "one-hand" tightening option - the nova has a t-Bar which is dead easy.

Can't say if its better or worse than any other, but its certainly well built and can get a new backing plate to fit most lathes, if you ever change.

Adam


----------



## Noel (31 Oct 2005)

Thanks for replying guys. 
Trev / Chas / Taffy? Any thoughts on chucks?

Noel


----------



## Taffy Turner (1 Nov 2005)

Sorry Noel,

Only just read this thread.

I have the Record RP4000 chuck, and I am more than happy with it.

It is now available for £145 from any Record stockist. Spare jaw sets are approx £35 to £45.

I have the shark jaws, the small long nose jaws and the smaller cole jaws.

I have found it a brilliant chuck - more than enough gripping power, one handed tightening, and all the gears etc are enclosed, so don't get gummed up with sawdust.

Thread size might be an issue though IIRC it only comes in 3/4" x 16tpi (what I have) and 1" by 8tpi (I think!!!).

If it will fit your lathe spindle, I would highly recommend one.

Regards

Gary


----------



## cambournepete (1 Nov 2005)

Taffy Turner":3nyj8mfg said:


> I have the Record RP4000 chuck, and I am more than happy with it.



Which I think is a clone of the Vicmarc VM100 which I've got. It's very good, although I can't compare it against anything other than a record collet chuck, which I hated.

Pete


----------



## Taffy Turner (1 Nov 2005)

Just noticed that Rutlands have this for sale for £100

http://www.rutlands.co.uk/cgi-bin/psDept.cgi?Woodturning


It looks a dead ringer for an RP 4000, for £45 less. The extra jaws are cheaper too.

Might be worth a dabble, and if it has any sign of run-out, send it back as being unfit for purpose.

Regards

Gary


----------



## Noel (1 Nov 2005)

Thanks Gary, it was the Rutlands flyer that started me looking at chucks.

Noel


----------



## trevtheturner (2 Nov 2005)

Hi Noel,

Sorry to come into this late.  

Yes, I do have a Multistar Titan with a variety of jaws. I have been using it for about four years and have found it excellent. It was supplied threaded to fit my lathe (Hegner) but was available for about every known make of lathe. Factors in determining my choice at the time: the quality of the engineering and finish, its accuracy, single-key operation eliminating the need for three hands to use it, and the fact that the jaw carriers cannot be extended beyond the body of the chuck to cause skinned, or worse, knuckles in the event of a momentary lapse of concentration when working close to the chuck. Although my lathe already had built-in indexing, the chuck came with an incorporated indexing ring. There was also a good range of different jaws available.

I bought mine just before Multistar ceased trading (I understood at the time as a result of the head of the family owned firm passing away IIRC) and it was a while before they came back on the market. Whilst still fully satisfied with mine, it was a while ago now, so I am not in a position to comment on the new ones. However, Hegner U.K. AFAIK do only trade in top quality kit, despite their rather pathetic showing on their stand at a recent exhibition I attended (Stoneleigh), so I have no reason to think that the Multistar is not still of top quality.

I have looked at the Axminster chucks and they look pretty good, with a good range of accessories, although I have never used one. The Record system I believe was developed predominately for the range of Record lathes, hence its limitations with mounting thread sizes. The Rutlands one - don't know, other than to comment that it is an unknown, unbranded one. IMO, I would suggest a well known make, well recommended, would be worth the extra few quid. 

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Noel (2 Nov 2005)

Thanks Trev for your views. Mailed Hegner today, got this:
_Dear Noel

Thank you for your recent e-mail concerning Multistar Titan chucks. We are currently working on these products and they should be available in about 3-4 weeks time. If you would like us to forward you the information when available please advise us of your full postal address.

Best Regards


Lesley_
And as it's unlikely I'll ever be able to see one and one can't guarantee if the new chucks will be as good as the old ones I may pass on the Multistar.
I'll have a look at the Axminster offerings at the show.
Incidentially the indexing ring - that's the "ring" of holes at the back of the chuck? How do you reference it? Stick a bar through a fixed point and into each hole?
I've much to learn...

Noel


----------



## trevtheturner (2 Nov 2005)

Hi Noel,

Although quite happy with my Multistar, I fully understand your point. Seems sound to me to have a look at the Axminster ones, and any others that might be there, at the show. The Axminsters do look good and Ray is certainly happy with his.

Indexing ring? Yes, that's the ring fitted to the back of the chuck, containing 24 equally spaced holes throughout the 360 degrees. It is used together with an indexing arm to enable the chuck and workpiece to be held still and accurately at any one (or more, or all, in turn) of the 24 positions to enable accurate drilling or other work at spaced intervals on the workpiece. 

A typical indexing arm is shown and described in the Axminster catalogue, if you have it handy, on page 16.15. 

There is also a pic. shown here:

http://www.axminster.co.uk/category.asp?cat_id=208162

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Noel (2 Nov 2005)

Thanks Trev et al. I'll certainly look at the Axminster ones although my first choice is still the OneWay Talon. But we'll see.
I'll let you know how I get on.

Cheers

Noel


----------



## trevtheturner (2 Nov 2005)

Good luck with your choice, Noel.

Trev.


----------



## Cutting Crew (2 Nov 2005)

Noel,

As a professional turner I have many chucks from different makers at my disposal and I'm happy with most of them, a few weeks ago I was sent one of the OneWay Stronghold chucks for a review.

When making the large thin walled vessels I normal work from a 6" faceplate using extra long Spax screws to keep the wet timber in place. As a test for the Stronghold I cut a spigot and mounted a large, out of balance sycamore log, initially between centres for the roughing out but for all of the hollowing work everthing was held just by the spigot. Unbelievably it stayed secure and never moved during the turning. The reason behind this is by not using the screws I can save at least 3" of timber every time I turn a large form.

I have since turned three more large forms this way, all held securely on a small spigot by the Stronghold. I appreciate this is the larger version of the chuck you're looking at and I know all the OneWay stuff is expensive but if the Talon has a fraction of the grip the Stronghold has all I can say is go for it.

Regards....Mike Swain RPT


----------



## Noel (20 Nov 2005)

Well, managed to aquire a Supernova2 chuck. Only had it for a dayor so. Was originally going for a Oneway Talon but the newer version of the Supernova has the improvements that I'm sure the Talon will eventually have in their next updated version. At the the end of the day there's maybe not alot of difference between the various chucks at that price point.
Thanks for all of those that helped me in my quest.

Thanks

Noel


----------

